# Army News is Up and Running



## The Anchorman (20 Mar 2005)

Did you know Army News is up and running on the army.gc.ca website and distributed across canada now via DVD and multicast....... Questions are welcome.


----------



## Armymedic (20 Mar 2005)

got the last 3 months news on disk, thanks.

The team that puts it together is doing a good job. 

We are wondering if there could be a deal for a national televison channel to bradcast it right after teh supper time news once a week?


----------



## The Anchorman (20 Mar 2005)

Well thanks. I will pass on your comments to the other people I work with. As for broadcast, we are now implementing a multicast across Canada in the next 6 months. It means, that every major Base will have this news cast pushed to them thru the DWAN every week. Anyone who has computer acess can see it on the DWAN, and it runs like TV not media player. Also every Unit on all major Bases will have a TV dedicated to playing Army News in the common areas/canteens by June 2005. 
I spoke to Gen Hiliar before Christmas, and he loves the concept, and will hopefully allow us to launch a sat channel this year for CF television. With that your good to go.
For Army News.......I'm Sgt..........Thanks for watching......


----------



## The Anchorman (20 Mar 2005)

Forgot to mention, the overseas troops in Bosnia, Afg, Cyp.... will be seeing it every week as well via SAT. Starting next week.


----------



## John Nayduk (21 Mar 2005)

I looked for it on the website but could not find it.  Have a direct link?


----------



## GonzoScribe (21 Mar 2005)

Methinks the main Army news site is where to start.  This it is: http://www.armee.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/6_1.asp for the main newsroom and http://www.armee.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/6_5.asp for the archives.

Correct me if I'm missing anything else 'cause that's all I've been able to find.

GonzoScribe


----------



## The Anchorman (21 Mar 2005)

Gonzo is correct with his post!!!!


----------



## Lim0 (21 Mar 2005)

i'm not sure if its my computer or my internet or whatever, but I cant seem to access the video stories. it just takes me to an error page. "This page cannot be displayed" Is everyone else getting this too?


----------



## GonzoScribe (22 Mar 2005)

If you are having trouble running the video filesand receive "page not found" errors, there could be a problem with your browser.  The best way to figure out where the problem lies is to right-click on the video file link and try to save it locally.  If the file starts to download, the problem is with the browser - most likely the MIME type settings that tell the broser what program to run when you download a cetain type of file.  

Once the file has downloaded, find it on your hard drive and try to play it.  From what I see, the file format is WMV, played primarily by Windows Media Player but other players are available.

GonzoScribe
Ok, so I'm a geek as well


----------



## gun plumber (25 Mar 2005)

Reminds me of a simular program that was on the television in the early eighties in my home province of NS on the community channel.I think it was titled"Armed Forces Report" or something of the like.They used to run stories and public notices about all the UXO we used to find washed up on the beaches by the house and the exercises taking place offshore.


----------



## Recce41 (25 Mar 2005)

The Anchorman
 The Armour School sent one Sgt down to get the course. He's posted to Halifax this May.


----------



## The Anchorman (27 Mar 2005)

Yes, His name is Sgt Fancy. He is part of our expansion. We added two new teams this year. One in Shilo and one in Halifax. Good bunch of troops!  They will do well. You should see stories from them late this summer.


----------



## JasonH (28 Mar 2005)

Sgt fancy?  Must of been interesting for him during Basic


----------



## Blakey (31 Mar 2005)

The Anchorman said:
			
		

> Yes, His name is Sgt Fancy. He is part of our expansion. We added two new teams this year. One in Shilo and one in Halifax. Good bunch of troops!   They will do well. You should see stories from them late this summer.



There is an Army News Team in Shilo?, I would have jumped at that opportunity but I'm 031  
Hopefully i'll get my OT to Imagery Tech.  ;D


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (1 Apr 2005)

You wouldn't stay in Shilo if they offered you $1,000,000.


----------



## Blakey (1 Apr 2005)

If it was with the *Army News Team* and not the second to none, damn straight I would.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (1 Apr 2005)

;D


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (1 Apr 2005)

I thought it was "Second to Fun".


----------

